# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  Şanlıurfa city in Turkey

## motatalea

*I want to know some things about Şanlıurfa city in turkey ( see this link : . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%9Eanl%C4%B1urfa) .I want to know ,Is it right that it was one of syrian cities in 18th century and turkey has occupied it and sine that time it is under the controll of turkey ?*

----------


## Maciamo

Another way of looking at it is that all the Near East was once part of the Eastern Roman Empire, which became the Byzantine Empire, then the Ottoman Empire until 1923. Syria did not declare its independence until 1936 and was not internationally recognise as a country until 1946. For 1500 years Syria was ruled from Byzantium/Istanbul. There is no reason to think that Şanlıurfa belongs to Syria. By historical precedent you can only argue that Syria should belong to Turkey.

----------


## motatalea

> Another way of looking at it is that all the Near East was once part of the Eastern Roman Empire, which became the Byzantine Empire, then the Ottoman Empire until 1923. Syria did not declare its independence until 1936 and was not internationally recognise as a country until 1946. For 1500 years Syria was ruled from Byzantium/Istanbul. There is no reason to think that Şanlıurfa belongs to Syria. By historical precedent you can only argue that Syria should belong to Turkey.


thank you for replaying

----------

